# Bluegill



## bubforever (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah i know I've only been posting about the great asa hunt and my vertebrates (i'm planning on getting a mantis or two soon) but i managed to get a bluegill from my supplier yesterday. Its around 1.5 inchs long and eats blood worms I'll try to get a pic up soon.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow i want so many fish like that but to expensive


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Bluegill live in the wetlands in my neighborhood. If you get the timing right, you can catch loads of hatchlings really easily. They're really fun to raise. Easy too. I wish my turtles hadn't swallowed them all up though, lol.


----------



## Asa (Sep 12, 2007)

> Bluegill live in the wetlands in my neighborhood. If you get the timing right, you can catch loads of hatchlings really easily. They're really fun to raise. Easy too. I wish my turtles hadn't swallowed them all up though, lol.


What are the freaks in your avatar chopping up??

Bubforever: yes upload pics!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, some pictures would be nice.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I figured i should show the whole tank with my fish so here it is

Here's the tank:







My Bluegill:






My Bass:






My Gourami:






And one of my Crayfish:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

nice lil man made pond you got goin!!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't bass eat crayfish?


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! Native species! I plan on going native with my snapping turtle enclosure when I get it up and running... of course my turtle needs to grow a little first. What's the gourami up to?


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

> What's the gourami up to?


He's just swimmin.


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

Tell him to just keep it up... ok, bad Finding Nemo reference.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

> Wow i want so many fish like that but to expensive


The fish are not that expensive i got both the bluegill and the bass for 5 bucks a piece. And most 30 gallon tanks can be bought for around 50-70 dollars. Good Christmas present!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

> > Bluegill live in the wetlands in my neighborhood. If you get the timing right, you can catch loads of hatchlings really easily. They're really fun to raise. Easy too. I wish my turtles hadn't swallowed them all up though, lol.
> 
> 
> What are the freaks in your avatar chopping up??


They're death gods, and they're killing blanks, which are essentially lost souls with no body...Its from the Bleach movie(you might've seen the show on Adult Swim).


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

Is the movie out in english yet?


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Not dubbed, but DB has subbed it in excellent quality. You probably won't see the dub for a long time.

http://dattebayo.com/

Grab the torrent there.

My avatar seems to've disappeared...did one of the mods do that or...?


----------



## bubforever (Sep 12, 2007)

This could take awhile to download.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 12, 2007)

Took me about 12~16 hours. It shouldn't take much longer than that, when I was downloading it there were over 20k peers.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 13, 2007)

I actually got it off veoh it only took about 30 mins to get all three parts. It was a really good movie.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 15, 2007)

Welp scratch the bluegill he died today. Looked like he may have had ick. Or maybe it was whatever was on his tail.


----------

